# positive or negaive



## k_nine (Oct 10, 2012)

how do you know if your tractor is a positive or negative ground?

k_nine


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

See which cable attaches to the starter. Most US made tractors/vehicles are negative ground.
An easier way,is to check on WWW.tractor data .com and see what it says for your tractor.


----------



## k_nine (Oct 10, 2012)

ok thanks
k_nine


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

original N ,6 volt charging system has positive ground system.


----------



## k_nine (Oct 10, 2012)

i think mine is a negative ground just the way thngs are set up, the previous owners had other mechanics look at it. And you would thing if the battery was hooked up it would drain itself.


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry a little late here. My 6V was reversed to neg ground when I bought it. The previous owner owner did this to keep everything same did a lot of reserch and found as long as you swytch the coil wires and repolorize the genny it makes no difference and works fine oh as long as you have the side mount dizzy. Check your coil wire and see if the pos is going to the dist. That the way to tell for sure.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

k_nine said:


> i think mine is a negative ground just the way thngs are set up, the previous owners had other mechanics look at it. And you would thing if the battery was hooked up it would drain itself.


If you have an automotive type alternator, then it may have been switched to 12v..Do you have any pictures ?? edro:

Here is a pic with an alternator.


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Think somewhere he said it was a 6V generator.


----------



## k_nine (Oct 10, 2012)

ya its a 6 volt. we did find that it was a positive ground.


----------



## whturner (Sep 27, 2013)

All Fords. Road vehicles and tractors, were positive ground until someone changed them.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

*Positive*

Morning All and MERRY CHRISTmas

My 2-n is set up as a positive and lookin at my poor ole girl, SHE IS original.
I remember a story my grandfather always told. He was an Electrician at the B.F. Goodrich plant in Gilbertsville, Ky.. This is how I remember the story...
Well, we had this ole Ford firetruck and it was always dead when they tried to start it. SO, the plant manager, well he had one of them young KIDS, who didn't know his Donkey, from a hole in the ground, put new batts in it. Well the Kentucky Dam thing wouldn't start, so he called his other nerd buddies. NO LUCK with them either, no V-8 sound.
So Finally, they came to the OLD MAN. Alright, I'll go have a lil' look-see, when I get a chance. So I get down there and the Ky. Dam kid had hooked the new batteries up Negative to Ground. Well I'll tell yea what Son, humor the Old Man and lets see what it does if you hook the Negative to the starter. Old Man thats not how you hook up a battery system. WELL SON, then why wont it start? I DON'T KNOW!!! OK, switch them over. 
WELL, you can probably guess what the OLD MAN taught the young kid.
YES Virginia, the old Fords were POSITIVE GROUND.
Thanks for the trip down Memory Lane.


----------

